# Project I'll Fold



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you feel like someones looking over your shoulder,
that would be me...

  

I do like build pics!

Can't read the ID on the tag, is that a Mullens Steel Boat?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

What's that white stuff on the ground in the background....albino chiggers?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

With the frame spacing in the photos, it is either built to be an ice breaker or it is made with galvanized sheet metal on frame. I can't tell for sure in the pics, but I suspect the latter. If so, that is something different. What's the length and width? How old is it? Who made it? What's its story? Details, Bro, details!

Neat lines in the photos. I like long, narrow, pointy boats and funky old boats, so you definitely have my attention. Good luck with the build.

Nate


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> With the frame spacing in the photos, it is either built to be an ice breaker or it is made with galvanized sheet metal on frame.  I can't tell for sure in the pics, but I suspect the latter.  If so, that is something different.  What's the length and width?  How old is it?  Who made it?  What's its story?  Details, Bro, details!
> 
> Neat lines in the photos.  I like long, narrow, pointy boats and funky old boats, so you definitely have my attention.  Good luck with the build.
> 
> Nate


You're right on with the galvinized and all the wood is Cedar. I'm going to get some measurements for you guys later today. It was built by a boat company in Albion, Michigan. I'm doing a little research on the company and will have some more info on it soon. Not sure what year it was built. I love the lines on this boat too, my Dad stumbled upon it about 10 years ago. We were out in our boat and passed by an older Gentleman down on this dock, this boat was on the beach. My dad is an avid duck hunter and immediatly saw a home for an old Evinrude 3 horse thats been in our garage. He told the guy that if he was ever interested in selling the boat to give him a call. The old man responded that they just kept it around for the grandkids to play with and would probably be keeping it around. Well, come the end of summer (you know, when we have to put our boats away up here!) my dad recieved a call from the guy. "I don't feel like luggin that thing up to the shed this year, if you want it, 100 bucks it's yours." We picked it up and brought it home. Started working on it right away but it gave way to a 28ft. Sea Skiff that also found its way home that fall. Since then it has been on a set of sawhorses and hasn't been touched. Last time I was up to my dads place I asked him about it... the deal went like this: "I don't feel like luggin that thing over to the shed this year, if you want it, its yours. You finish it and I'll give you my 3 horse for it." So thats how it is... I think I got the better deal. So heres the real kick: The boat AND the motor both fold- how cool is that?

Oh and thanks for the snow jokes... [smiley=boohoo.gif]
Summer will be here again soon (6 months)


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> If you feel like someones looking over your shoulder,
> that would be me...
> 
> 
> ...


Brett, since I know you just love the research side of things, here is a link to the only information I've found so far. It was built by the Darrow Steel Boat Company in Albion, MI sometime between 1910 and 1951. Kind of an interesting story, enjoy! http://www.albionmich.com/history/histor_notebook/R990412.shtml


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the ad on page 146

http://books.google.com/books?id=00woAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA146&lpg=PA146&dq=%22Darrow+Steel+Boat%22&source=bl&ots=e_Q7_sA7gg&sig=JYQI9w8JJ7CtN1JiOWMrK5MLZVs&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPA146-IA4,M1


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Ok, now that the snow is gone (hopefully), I'm back to work on the Darrow.  Today I flipped her over to assess the hull.  First order was to begin removing about 5 coats of old barn paint from her bottom.  I found about a dozen pin holes in the galvi so far.  Any ideas on repairing?  So far the work is slow and a pain in the rear.  I found the best way to removed the paint was just chip it off using a sharp putty knife.  Stripper didnt seem to make a bit of difference.  In any case, here are some pics!  I know my garage is a wreck, but when its 10F you dont go out to "straighten things up".   ;D

































Hinged for your pleasure








Removed the rotted piece of wood from the bow as well.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Brazing or soldering?

Marine-Tex...


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Marine-tex sounds like it would work. I don't think I would need that much as the holes are so small. I actually think that the paint was sealing them! :-? I think that I'm going to be able to clean up the wood stringers (I guess you'd call those stringers?) and leave them intact. I'm very pleased that most of the wood is in OK shape still... being that it's cedar. I'm going to powerwash the wood with deck wash and then sand and re-treat it all. Should come out great.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't use a pressure cleaner to do the wood.
I made that mistake once. 1500 psi acts just like a router.
Removed wood that I really wanted to keep.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

How would you clean up old wood that is just faded and grey? Just sand it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.house-painting-info.com/trisodium-phosphate.html

after cleaning, light sanding.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I'll give it a shot! Pics will follow test results!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, the pressure washer will clean the wood up and make it look good, but it also removes the soft portions of wood between the grain. You'd be better off cleaning and sanding, a good teak cleaner might work good too.

Those pinholes would fill easily with Marine Tex or JB Weld. 

What does that thing weigh?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Use a respirator in case that is lead paint. Since it is part metal a couple of flotation chambers would be good. I once responded to an ad about salvage jobs in upper michigan. (two different lakes were involved) I was told to expect water temps in the 35° F range. I would love to visit the area some time, but will stay out of the water.

Frank_S


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

If you go to the UP you will not regret it. Anytime of year is good. Labor day they close the Mackinaw bridge and have an annual walk acrossed it. Talk about an experience that will humble you when you look over the rail down at a freighter and it looks like a gheenoe.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Well, I finished chipping off the paint on the bottom of the hull yesterday. And just my luck, I found a full can of TSP in the garage, so I'll start getting to work on cleaning up the wood now. More pics as soon as I make some headway with the wood! 

I am going to put the two original galvinized flotation cans back into the boat. I'll take a few pics of them as well. They are pretty neat. 

The weight on this boat, if I had to guess would be around 80-100lbs. I was able to flip it not problem on the horses, and it was pretty easy to load in the back of the truck by myself when I brought it home.

And yes, the water can get cold here, but come late june, its usually pretty tolerable. Where I grew up on Lake Michigan we could usually expect the water temp to get up to about 65 degrees on the big lake and 70-80 on the inland lakes (depending on size). The UP is definately nice, I don't get up there as much as I'd like to- its a 6 hour drive just to the bridge. There is a really neat chain of islands on the southeast coast called the Les Cheneaux Islands... its like Michigan Microskiff Heaven!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Just cleaned one piece to see how it would work with the TSP-  here's the result.  Not bad for wood that may be 70 years old!








A little before and after!









Here is an updated photobucket album to take a look at! http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j45/hcfcathlab/Winter%20Project/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How's this coming along?


----------

